# 2011 cannondales on their website???



## likmonster (Apr 22, 2010)

i could be wrong, but it seems that cannondale might be showing their new models. it might be showing 2010 still, but comparing the 2010 catalog to their website shows different spec bikes. example would be the carbon synapse's. they no longer show synapse carbon #. can someone verify this?


----------



## likmonster (Apr 22, 2010)

oops my mistake, looking at a different country. sorry for the troubles


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

I noticed that too. I think they were having link-up problems or changed domains, not a techie. I have it saved in my "favorites" & some neat stuff came out. No 29ers whatever country it was, but SWEET cross bikes. Fun browsing none-the-less!!!


----------

